# Our Golden refuses to eat anything



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you've taken Bella to the Vet for tests. Hope the results are good and it's nothing serious and she will be doing better soon.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Bella, they do sound like worrying symptoms. I hope your wait will be over today and you get good news. She is very young indeed.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear she isn't acting well. I hope the CBC doesn't indicate anything terrible but sheds some light on what is going on. Please keep us updated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Glad you are taking Bella to the vet. Please let us know how it goes. Praying for her!!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Blood work normal except for slightly above normal amylase. Will attempt a hypoallergenic diet next if we can get her to eat. Walking getting worse, but vet thinks it may just be arthritis. Next step unknown at this time. We gave her Tramadol yesterday and she vomited right after.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't they have to do a biopsy on the lymphnodes to rule out cancer. I hope your girl gets better.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

gman said:


> Blood work normal except for slightly above normal amylase. Will attempt a hypoallergenic diet next if we can get her to eat. Walking getting worse, but vet thinks it may just be arthritis. Next step unknown at this time. We gave her Tramadol yesterday and she vomited right after.


I would consider consulting with an internist and get radiographs to ensure the presence of arthritis.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Refusing human food would have me extremely worried as well. Did your vet test for Lyme? Tick borne diseases including Lyme can have a variety of symptoms that sometimes masquerade as something else. Please get a 2nd opinion. The symptoms are too scary to just proceed with a hypoallergenic diet. I would be suspicious of a diagnosis of arthritis in a 4 year old. Possible - but I think her symptoms dictate a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't like the sound of these symptoms at all. I agree with getting a second opinion.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

goldy1 said:


> Refusing human food would have me extremely worried as well. Did your vet test for Lyme? Tick borne diseases including Lyme can have a variety of symptoms that sometimes masquerade as something else. Please get a 2nd opinion. The symptoms are too scary to just proceed with a hypoallergenic diet. I would be suspicious of a diagnosis of arthritis in a 4 year old. Possible - but I think her symptoms dictate a 2nd opinion.


Lyme's was my thought as well. The only reason I discovered Flora had Lyme's disease was because one day she suddenly had extreme difficulty getting up after lying down, which was completely out of character for her. Her appetite was fine, but I'm pretty sure there could be aliens shooting lasers at my house and she'd still be more focused on her dinner.

If you live in an area where Lyme's is a possibility, then I would investigate that. Good luck with Bella.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lyme or other tick borne disease was my first thought, too. Definitely ask for a Snap test. I hope you get some answers soon. I would be really worried, too.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella ate some Rabbit hypoallergenic food last night but not today. She will now only eat cold cooked pasta. She does not have a fever. The cerenia did not help her appetite. Next step may be xrays.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



gman said:


> Bella ate some Rabbit hypoallergenic food last night but not today. She will now only eat cold cooked pasta. She does not have a fever. The cerenia did not help her appetite. Next step may be xrays.


I would take her to vet asap and get xrays done. Have they done blood work?
Was she vomiting, is that why they gave her cerenia?
What did vet tell you to feed her?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I agree with Goldy..*



goldy1 said:


> Refusing human food would have me extremely worried as well. Did your vet test for Lyme? Tick borne diseases including Lyme can have a variety of symptoms that sometimes masquerade as something else. Please get a 2nd opinion. The symptoms are too scary to just proceed with a hypoallergenic diet. I would be suspicious of a diagnosis of arthritis in a 4 year old. Possible - but I think her symptoms dictate a 2nd opinion.


Bella is only four, so I doubt arthritis. I agree with what goldy said. Did they test her for lyme disease/tick born disease. I would also get xrays. I would not wait to get her to the vet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

gman said:


> Bella ate some Rabbit hypoallergenic food last night but not today. She will now only eat cold cooked pasta. She does not have a fever. The cerenia did not help her appetite. Next step may be xrays.


My first thought is a possible blockage. I would get her in for xrays as soon as possible. I am so sorry you are going through this with your pup!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Cerenia given because she was not eating and it has helped her in the past. Blood work normal, including CBC. We do not live in an area where Lyme disease is prevalent so we doubt that may be the cause, however we cannot rule it out. She showed a burst of energy last night and early today, but she now looks very tired again.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If she had swollen lymphnodes they need to be tested.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Tiredness and coordination problems can be side-effects of Cerenia. Some dogs don't tolerate this medication well: mine didn't, and on the one occasion she was given it, she showed the symptoms you describe in your dog. Cerenia was originally created for a very specific purpose, but now seems to be prescribed every time a dog vomits. I would be inclined to stop giving it for a while, to see what happens. And I agree with other posters on the need for a second opinion.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Her symptoms started before she started the Cerenia. She has taken Cerenia before without any side effects.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Any update on your girl? I would get her to another vet for a second opinion. I was thinking tick disease or blockage.. But with enlarged lymph nodes it could be lots of things.. You really need to be proactive and get to the bottom of what is going on with her. Good luck!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella is not getting any better, she seems very restless and uncomfortable. She will be getting x-rays done tomorrow morning.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella will be getting checked by a vet with more experience with Golden Retrievers this morning as well as getting an x-ray done. One strange symptom has popped up. She is yawning a lot more than usual. Significant or not?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



gman said:


> Bella will be getting checked by a vet with more experience with Golden Retrievers this morning as well as getting an x-ray done. One strange symptom has popped up. She is yawning a lot more than usual. Significant or not?


Glad you are going to vet. THEY should definitely do xrays-could be a blockage.
Lyme diesease could be possibility. Not eating and being tired and problems with her legs are very serious synptoms!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Has she had a Snap test done? Lyme is not the only tick borne disease it tests for. It's totally worth doing - it's quick and easy. Where abouts are you?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

We live in Colorado


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Are the lymph nodes under her neck the ones swollen? That could be the cause of the yawning as they may be putting pressure on the nerves around her ear and make her feel like she has to keep opening her mouth..just a thought.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

The vet was not concerned about the lymph nodes because she could feel them but did not think that they were enlarged. The x-rays were negative so they have no idea what is going on. They are testing her for Addison's disease which is just a shot in the dark. The vet put her on Flagyl to see if that helps. Looks like the next step might have to be an abdominal ultrasound. The vet said it cannot be Lyme disease because we do not have any ticks out here.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would still demand a tick illness test. You never know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

GMAN: Glad you had the xrays done. There are other tick borne diseases, besides ticks.
If it were me, I would have the ultrasund done right away. 
Praying for Bella!! Is all of her bloodwork normal?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Slightly elevated amylase, everything else perfectly normal. Will schedule ultrasound as soon as possible. Now she is drinking very little water as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

gman said:


> The vet was not concerned about the lymph nodes because she could feel them but did not think that they were enlarged. The x-rays were negative so they have no idea what is going on. They are testing her for Addison's disease which is just a shot in the dark. The vet put her on Flagyl to see if that helps. Looks like the next step might have to be an abdominal ultrasound. *The vet said it cannot be Lyme disease because we do not have any ticks out here*.


That's just not true. There are no Lyme carrying ticks - but there are dozens of other disease-carrying ticks present in Colorado:

Colorado Ticks and Tick-Borne Diseases

The CDC goes through all the different types of tick borne disease, symptoms, and where most commonly found here. Colorado DOES have tick borne disease. Not Lyme - but others that are just as dangerous. 

_Additional Resources | Lyme Disease | CDC*tickbornediseases*.pdf_

I'm sorry to keep harping on this. But a simple test would be less expensive than x-rays. I'm just worried if your vet is telling you it can't be any tick borne disease, when it could well be. Anorexia and lethargy are common symptoms of some of them.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

We are now beginning to worry that she may have intestinal lymphoma. Anyone have any experience with this disease.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am praying for your girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gma*

Gman: That is very scary she isn't drinking much water Is she walking? Is she eating?
i would get her to an emergency vet and have an ultrasound done or if you think it's safe, get her into your vet FIRST THING tomorrow. What makes you think intestinal lymphoma?

Could be pancreatitis, too.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

One more thought - I see you live in Colorado.
CSU-VTH (Colorado State Univ Veterinary Teaching Hospital) is WORLD CLASS and is in Fort Collins.
We were referred to them from my vet in NY (yes- 1,900 miles away) for my Chance's heart condition back in 2006. We went and CSU-VTH saved Chance's life!

They have a fantastic emergency department. Call them now and get her there asap. At least you will get a definitive diagnosis and treatment plan. They also have a world class Flint Cancer Treatment Center.

Please call them today.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and Bella are going through this.

The symptoms that you describe are very similar to what I have seen in my dogs when they developed kidney disease. Urine and blood tests would be in order to detect that. If kidney disease is the issue, the sooner it is treated the better the prognosis. I would also test for a urinary tract infection at the same time, as well as tick-borne diseases.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with the above 2 posts. If your dog isn't even taking water, it's a very serious situation. I'd get her to the emergency department at the veterinary teaching hospital. You can call ahead to alert them. When our Zoe was experiencing kidney failure she exhibited some of the symptoms you've mentioned.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Is there an easy way to upload images. I want to show you Bella then (3 months ago) and now?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Pic on left Bella 5/15/15, pic on right Bella 8/6/15


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know if this helps.
I watched Juliet of the Herbs on gaiam tv she talked about treatments.
Juliette of the Herbs | GaiamTV - Health and Longevity
A woman who raises Newfies uses and used to cure a dog of hers.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

gman said:


> Pic on left Bella 5/15/15, pic on right Bella 8/6/15


She's beautiful!
I sure hope you can find out what's she's got going on.
Maybe using an animal communicator? I know 2.
They have helped me in the past.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I really hope you find out what's wrong with your girl and she gets better. She's very beautiful and looks super sweet.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

She is very sweet. We are very worried because we lost our other Golden, Maggie to T-cell lymphoma 3 years ago &#55357;&#56866; She was only 6 years old &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Prayers sent. Don't hesitate. Get her correctly diagnosed ASAP!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

She is simply beautiful - and I echo what everyone said, get her to the teaching hospital emergency room as soon as you can.

I do however have one more thought - might sound stupid, but have you tried Pepcid AC? 20 MGs 2X a day. If something is making her sick to her stomach it might calm the tummy to let her eat. You will still need to get her accurately diagnosed, but maybe she will at least eat and drink!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

gman said:


> She is very sweet. We are very worried because we lost our other Golden, Maggie to T-cell lymphoma 3 years ago �� She was only 6 years old ��


That is so young, I'm sorry you had to go through that.

I also recommend going to a vet school ER if you can. I had to do that with my previous golden Carmella when she suddenly collapsed and was having trouble breathing. They did tremendous things there and literally saved her life. The people we worked with there were incredible and I am forever thankful to them for their help.

I'll be sending positive thoughts out to you and Bella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: Please don't hesitate! Take her right away and have ultrasound done.
Something someone else said, it could be her kidneys, too.
Please let us know!
BELLA is just beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl!
Thinking of you guys hope you find what is wrong with her very soon.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Hoping to get an ultrasound done today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pllease*

Please let us all know. Don't assume it's cancer, could be other things, too.
Most important is, the sooner Bella is diagnosed the sooner they can help her!!
Is she drinking anything? Going potty?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

She is starting to drink more water and has an appointment for an ultrasound this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: Thinking of you both and praying-let us know. There have been lots of comments from people on things to ask about: tick borne diseases, kidney disease, pancreatitis, etc.
Please read them alll and ask about them.
Kisses to Bella.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Ultrasound showed no tumors or obstruction. However her adrenal glands were much smaller than normal. The vet wants to do an ACTH stimulation test to check for Addison's disease.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

gman said:


> Ultrasound showed no tumors or obstruction. However her adrenal glands were much smaller than normal. The vet wants to do an ACTH stimulation test to check for Addison's disease.


When Remy was first found to have something wrong they thought it was Addison's - I prayed that was the answer, because heck I can give pills! It was not the case for my guy - but sure hope that ends up the diagnosis you get!

I'm keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for your guys!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

gman said:


> Ultrasound showed no tumors or obstruction. However her adrenal glands were much smaller than normal. The vet wants to do an ACTH stimulation test to check for Addison's disease.


This is hopeful ! Good thoughts and and prayers coming your way for Bella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: Keep us posted-I am praying


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

gman said:


> Ultrasound showed no tumors or obstruction. However her adrenal glands were much smaller than normal. The vet wants to do an ACTH stimulation test to check for Addison's disease.


 That's good news, sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: When is Bella having the test?

What did the vet say about: kidneys, pancreatitis, or tick borne disease?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

They ruled out pancreatitis, kidney disease and tick borne disease and are now focusing on Addison's.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers and good vibes your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Bella. Is she eating and drinking?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been thinking of you guys; I hope things are going well. I'm glad the ultrasound didn't show anything insidious.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wishing the very best for you and your Bella. Praying that she makes a complete recovery. Let us know how the Addison's disease diagnosis goes.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella will be having the ACTH test done today. I wil post the results when I get them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*



gman said:


> Bella will be having the ACTH test done today. I wil post the results when I get them.


Gman: Praying very hard. Kisses to Bella.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

ACTH test done, will not know results until tomorrow as they have to send the blood out for testing. However, she did not seem to perk up from the injection which could mean that Addison's is unlikely. The vet said tick borne disease unlikely due to normal platelet count. Now they are thinking possible thyroid issues. Meanwhile, Bella continues to get weaker &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Continued good thoughts for you and hot Bella


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Praying for Bella. Is she eating, drinking?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella is rapidly getting worse and the vet has no clue what is going on. Bella looks terrible and is drooling a lot. The people at the vets think she is 12 years old rather than almost 4 because of her white face and difficulty walking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Specialist*

Does the vet think a specialist should look at her. Someone mentioned a university vet hospital in Colorado. Could she have the dog flu? Could it be poison?

On page 4 of this thread, Goldy1 posted about a Colorado State University Hospital in Fort Collins, Colorado.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Bella's sickness. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh God, I feel so sorry for your girl, hope you can contact University hospital. I just hope you are not running out of time and get the answers on what's going on there. Sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm thinking only good thoughts for Bella and I really hope she pulls through. Drooling is usually indicative of an upset stomach. Has she been vomiting or retching?

Also. You keep saying your vet insists that a tick borne disease is unlikely, but they haven't tested for it yet? At this point I'd at least test for it to rule it out!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

gman said:


> Bella is rapidly getting worse and the vet has no clue what is going on. Bella looks terrible and is drooling a lot. The people at the vets think she is 12 years old rather than almost 4 because of her white face and difficulty walking.


Oh I feel so bad for you and Bella. This may beyond the scope of your vet's expertise. 

This is truly an emergency. Please at least give a call to Colorado State Vet Teaching Hospital. The 24/7 emergency dept # is 970-297-5000.
Here is the link.
http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/vth/Pages/default.aspx

You will get an answer here.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Gman, I am so sorry for your beautiful girl, Bella. Oh gosh, she is really beautiful. Hope you find the answer soon. A quick question, when she walks, does she walk straight? My 12 year old had some of Bella's symptoms when she was only 1. However, she couldn't even walk straight. She was walking to right, i.e. making a circle. Our vet immediately sent us to take her to neurology hospital. She got a fungus infection in the brain from licking pigeon poop. My other friend had a dog with similar symptoms, and it was caused by licking a wild animal's urine. 

I am just wondering if she got infected by virus, bacteria...

Please let us know how Bella is. Sending prayers for Bella


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

gman said:


> ACTH test done, will not know results until tomorrow as they have to send the blood out for testing. However, she did not seem to perk up from the injection which could mean that Addison's is unlikely. The vet said tick borne disease unlikely due to normal platelet count. Now they are thinking possible thyroid issues. Meanwhile, Bella continues to get weaker &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


Keep hanging in there dear. My husband can attest to the veterinary teaching hospital of CSU, where he was a student in the 80s. Consider taking her there.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella crashed in the vet clinic about 3 hours ago. Luckily my daughter who works at the animal shelter was able to catch the vet before she left. Bella was unresponsive and had a very weak femoral pulse. They drew blood and started IV fluids. She had a very high potassium and low sodium levels which is indicative of Addison's disease. We took her to the Emergency vet where she will spend the night and continue getting IV fluids. They will also monitor her electrolytes, heart rate and blood pressure. She seemed to be doing a little better when we left the Emergency vet but we know she is not out of the woods yet. Thank you for all of your prayers. We hope she will be much improved by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sending many, many prayers and good vibes for your girl. Hope she is recovering over night and you can take her home in the morning.
Please keep us posted.

Is it the same vet you took her before or the new one?


----------



## Juli (Nov 17, 2013)

So glad you were able to get veterinarian help for Bella today. Thinking of you now and sending best wishes for answers, and a good recovery.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts and hoping this will be resolved. Poor Bella. I have been so worried about this pup.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts!! 

I agree with the posters recommending the University Hospital -- sounds like Bella needs more hands on deck to quickly determine the problem.




gman said:


> Bella crashed in the vet clinic about 3 hours ago. Luckily my daughter who works at the animal shelter was able to catch the vet before she left. Bella was unresponsive and had a very weak femoral pulse. They drew blood and started IV fluids. She had a very high potassium and low sodium levels which is indicative of Addison's disease. We took her to the Emergency vet where she will spend the night and continue getting IV fluids. They will also monitor her electrolytes, heart rate and blood pressure. She seemed to be doing a little better when we left the Emergency vet but we know she is not out of the woods yet. Thank you for all of your prayers. We hope she will be much improved by tomorrow morning.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Actually both vets worked on Bella to save her life. The second vet, however stayed with us and even helped us get Bella into the car to transport her to the Emergency vet. We like this vet because she is compassionate and listens to what you have to say. Unfortunately, she will be leaving in October to move to China because of her husband's job. We will miss her a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for Bella*



gman said:


> Bella crashed in the vet clinic about 3 hours ago. Luckily my daughter who works at the animal shelter was able to catch the vet before she left. Bella was unresponsive and had a very weak femoral pulse. They drew blood and started IV fluids. She had a very high potassium and low sodium levels which is indicative of Addison's disease. We took her to the Emergency vet where she will spend the night and continue getting IV fluids. They will also monitor her electrolytes, heart rate and blood pressure. She seemed to be doing a little better when we left the Emergency vet but we know she is not out of the woods yet. Thank you for all of your prayers. We hope she will be much improved by tomorrow morning.


Praying very hard for Bella! Saw this post of yours from last night around 10 PM. So glad she's at the Emergency Vet. Perhaps the Colorado University Hospital could help, as Goldy1 posted.

*Here is Goldy1 post:
Oh I feel so bad for you and Bella. This may beyond the scope of your vet's expertise. 

This is truly an emergency. Please at least give a call to Colorado State Vet Teaching Hospital. The 24/7 emergency dept # is 970-297-5000.
Here is the link.
http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/vth/Pages/default.aspx

You will get an answer here.
__________________*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you come back with great news this morning. If we are so worried about Bella can imagine how hard it is for you. Sending more prayers and good vibes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: I am so sorry that you and Bella are going through this! Praying that they've found what is wrong with her and can make it right!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is so awful. I'm sorry. I hope they can figure out what it is.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella has Addison's disease. She is out of the Emergency vet and back in the clinic where she is getting more fluids and bloodwork. They will be starting her Addison's disease meds also. She seems a little brighter but she still has a long way to go to get back to her normal self. Her potassium is back in the normal range, but her BUN is elevated, which the vets think is due to the Addison's. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good to know you have a answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*



gman said:


> Bella has Addison's disease. She is out of the Emergency vet and back in the clinic where she is getting more fluids and bloodwork. They will be starting her Addison's disease meds also. She seems a little brighter but she still has a long way to go to get back to her normal self. Her potassium is back in the normal range, but her BUN is elevated, which the vets think is due to the Addison's. Will keep you posted.


So glad that you have an answer. Praying for Bella to get better and better as the hours go by! From what I read Addison's is very treatable!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

It is, but unfortunately treatment is also very expensive.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella's blood work is back to normal but she still refuses to eat &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What are you trying to feed her?

Something bland like chicken & rice?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: Is she still at the vet?
Do they think the shot helped?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

She is still at the vet, but my daughter works at the animal shelter next door. She will be bringing Bella home with her when she leaves work. Bella is standing up on her own and walking around. I don't know what she tried to feed Bella. She has started her Addison's disease meds so hopefully she will feel much better in a day or 2.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: That sounds like such good news that she is walking around and that she ate.
I wondered if they told you what you can feed her with the Addison's disease.
I know when my Snobear wouldn't eat, he was a Samoyed, our vet said we could give him a little chicken breast without any seasonings. I also know our vet has a canned food called I.D. which stands for intestinal diet that dogs seem to love. Tucker once had it when he had gastointestinal upset.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

gman said:


> Bella has Addison's disease. She is out of the Emergency vet and back in the clinic where she is getting more fluids and bloodwork. They will be starting her Addison's disease meds also. She seems a little brighter but she still has a long way to go to get back to her normal self. Her potassium is back in the normal range, but her BUN is elevated, which the vets think is due to the Addison's. Will keep you posted.


An answer ! and it's treatable. But yes, a long road ahead to get her back to health. Praying for her.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

gman said:


> Bella's blood work is back to normal but she still refuses to eat ��


She's been sick for quite a while. She may be a little down (depressed). Plus she has probably picked up on the worry that everyone has been feeling. With treatment started, hopefully her appetite will pick up.



Karen519 said:


> Gman: That sounds like such good news that she is walking around and that she ate.
> I wondered if they told you what you can feed her with the Addison's disease.
> I know when my Snobear wouldn't eat, he was a Samoyed, our vet said we could give him a little chicken breast without any seasonings. I also know our vet has a canned food called I.D. which stands for intestinal diet that dogs seem to love. Tucker once had it when he had gastrointestinal upset.


Yes, when Chance was sick, the vet recommended boiled chicken. It worked,



gman said:


> It is, but unfortunately treatment is also very expensive.


Expensive yes but it's the contract we make with them. *And you will never find anyone who shows you more gratitude and love for your sacrifice. 
*AAA has a medication discount program that you can use for pet medicine at any pharmacy. Big discounts! I have used it for 9 years at RiteAid for Chance's medications. Let me know if you need more info and I will post it.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

gman said:


> It is, but unfortunately treatment is also very expensive.


Once you get her medication regimen nailed down, search online for better pricing if you buy in bulk. Remy is on a tremendous volume of meds, which I order online every few months. Two sources I typically go to are Valley Vet Supply and Heartland Veterinary - between them I feel comfortable that I am getting good pricing.

Good luck to you and sweet Bella! It sounds like she responded to therapy quickly - so hopefully she will return to her normal self quickly too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is good to know what is the problem and is treatable, hope she is back to normal very soon. It is costly but hope you find the way to manage the costs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Hoping you and Bella had a good night and that she is doing well this morning.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella looks a little better, but she still refuses to eat anything. The Emergency vet thought she might have some gastric bleeding which apparently is common in Addison's. She is going back to the vet today for observation. She is walking better but still has a tough time getting up after she lays down. I hope there is not a secondary problem with her, because I thought dogs with Addison's got rapidly better when they start their treatment. As long as she gets better every day we will be happy.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just wanted to send kind thoughts to Bella and you today and wishes that she continues to get a little better each day


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Thanks for the update on sweet Bella. Please keep us posted.
I am praying for her.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Thinking of Bella...


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad you have a diagnosis.. Praying there is nothing else wrong and that she makes a great recovery in the next couple days!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella is getting a little better each day, now if her appetite would just get better I would be happier. The vet said considering that Bella had Addison's crisis her complete recovery could take longer. A week ago Bella's bloodwork did not indicate Addison's. Less than a week later she was having Addison's crisis. That is how rapidly her condition deteriorated. Will give another update tomorrow.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Hoping Bella continues to get stronger each day! What a scary couple of days! Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Bella is doing a little better each day, hope her appetite gets better too. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella looked a lot stronger last night despite eating very little. One surprising thing is that she looks at me and seems to be thinking- I think I know you but am not quite sure. She did try to play with her best friend, our 2 year old Chihuahua/ Golden mix, or at least that is what we think he is, for a couple of minutes. She will be home with me today so I will see if she will remember me. I will make her some steak for dinner. Hopefully she will eat it. The ACTH stimulation test did come back positive for Addison's but we already new she had Addison's from her crisis Wednesday evening. Once they get the correct dosage for the monthly injections, we will be able to give her the injections at home. She also is getting her daily prednisone. What a difference 48 hours makes, from near death to nearly normal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep steak is good idea, hope she likes it. I am glad Bella is getting better by the hour. 
I am not familiar with Addison's, fortunately, just what I googled about it but what sweet Bella got thru sounds very scary. 
Thanks for the update. Sending good vibes and hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



gman said:


> Bella looked a lot stronger last night despite eating very little. One surprising thing is that she looks at me and seems to be thinking- I think I know you but am not quite sure. She did try to play with her best friend, our 2 year old Chihuahua/ Golden mix, or at least that is what we think he is, for a couple of minutes. She will be home with me today so I will see if she will remember me. I will make her some steak for dinner. Hopefully she will eat it. The ACTH stimulation test did come back positive for Addison's but we already new she had Addison's from her crisis Wednesday evening. Once they get the correct dosage for the monthly injections, we will be able to give her the injections at home. She also is getting her daily prednisone. What a difference 48 hours makes, from near death to nearly normal.


I am so happy to read that Bella will be home with you today and it sounds like she is really improving!! Did they tell you what you can feed her? 

As far as her looking at you strangely, she's been through alot and as she recuperates I'm sure things will go back to normal. I think you mentioned that some of Bella's electrolytes were off when she was so sick, and I know when humans electrolytes are off, it can cause confusion, etc.-perhaps it's the same for dogs.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love that Bella will be getting a welcome home steak dinner! Go Bella!
Karen519 makes a great point about the electrolytes and confusion. Bella could also just be a little worried and overwhelmed - Goldens are so sensitive.
We look forward to hearing Bella's good reports!!!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella is getting used to being at home. I gave her a dinner consisting of 3 ounces flatiron steak (she wanted more but it was my dinner also) and several slices of cucumber skins. I am thankful for the chance to feed her the steak dinner after the scare we had on Wednesday. She deserves to be spoiled, at least in the short term.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

gman said:


> Bella is getting used to being at home. I gave her a dinner consisting of 3 ounces flatiron steak (she wanted more but it was my dinner also) and several slices of cucumber skins. I am thankful for the chance to feed her the steak dinner after the scare we had on Wednesday. She deserves to be spoiled, at least in the short term.


 Awesome !!!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

So glad that Bella is home and eating. That was very scary. She is a lucky girl has parents like you guys. It seems she is going to the right direction now....improving.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

gman said:


> Bella is getting used to being at home. I gave her a dinner consisting of 3 ounces flatiron steak (she wanted more but it was my dinner also) and several slices of cucumber skins. I am thankful for the chance to feed her the steak dinner after the scare we had on Wednesday. She deserves to be spoiled, at least in the short term.


Best news I've heard all day! I am very sad that you both had to go through the crisis, but am so glad she is responding to treatment.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Bella loved her special dinner tonight and yes she deserves to be spoiled after all. That's really a great update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

So glad Bella is happy to be home and loved her dinner!!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella is doing great, but the prednisone is making her very thirsty and she wants to go out several times during the night. She loves human food but will not touch her dog food or her dog biscuits. Hopefully we will be able to taper down her prednisone (she is on 10 mg once a day now). She has started playing with her tennis balls again &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's great. Glad to hear she is on the mend.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Now this is how Bella should look


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the best wishes and prayers. It has really helped us get through this scary time. This forum is the greatest. I remember all of the support that we received 3 years ago when we lost Maggie to T-cell lymphoma.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She looks very happy. She says hey mom thanks for taking care of me.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is so great to hear. Too often it doesn't turn out well.

Bella looks beautiful! The prednisone is rough and will likely get tapered down so she doesn't have to go out so much. Yes during the night is especially hard.

When Chance had his heart surgery, he was on diuretics and I remember him needing to go out about every 2 hours.

You made my day with your latest updates.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She must be so much happier now that she's feeling better. Glad to hear she is on the mend.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Only problem so far is black tarry stools, will have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*



gman said:


> Only problem so far is black tarry stools, will have to keep an eye on her.


Gman: Happy to hear Bella is playing with her tennis balls. The prednisone does make them thirsty, but I'm sure she has to take it for now.

*I'm not a vet, but I think black tarry stools could indicate blood. I would DEFINITELY call the vet to tell them about it.*


Black, Tarry Feces due to Presence of Blood in Dogs |

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...XdLk4fWJRA3X32dPjf2HQJw&bvm=bv.99804247,d.dmo

The term melena is used to describe a black, tarry appearing feces, which occurs ... It has also been seen in dogs after they have ingested a sufficient amount of ...


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

For the most part Bella is doing okay. However we have noticed an occasional upper body tremor today. We don't know if it is due to the Addison's or her meds. Keeping a close eye on her to give an accurate update to the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Keep a close eye on Bella-did you read the attachmet that black, tarry, stools can indicte gastric bleeding and I believe you said the vet said that the other day. 
Call the vet and tell them.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

gman said:


> Bella looks a little better, but she still refuses to eat anything. The Emergency vet thought she might have some gastric bleeding which apparently is common in Addison's.


Black tarry stools can indicate gastric bleeding. Please consult your vet.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Her stools are back to normal today. Will only eat human food, but that is okay, at least for now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Food*

What did the vet tell you to feed her? Wasn't there a special food?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

gman said:


> Her stools are back to normal today. Will only eat human food, but that is okay, at least for now.


 Glad to hear the good report!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella is slowly starting to eat her dog food also, but only a few pieces at a time. She has started playing fetch with her tennis balls and chasing the laser light which is more of a cat game, but whatever makes her happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

Gman: Glad to hear she is eating something. Have you tried hand feeding her-sometimes that worked with my Smooch. Did the vet tell you 
what to feed her?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very glad that Bella is improving!! Continued thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Basically we are just feeding her anything that she will eat. She seems to be getting a little stronger everyday. Hopefuly she will continue on this positive course.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*



gman said:


> Basically we are just feeding her anything that she will eat. She seems to be getting a little stronger everyday. Hopefuly she will continue on this positive course.


Glad to hear she is eating! Is she drinking o.k.?
Give her some hugs and kisses. I bet you are SO HAPPY to have Bella home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Checking in on sweet Bella. Hope she is feeling better!!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

She is getting to be more herself every day. She now has brought in 9 tennis balls into the house. To think just one week ago today we almost lost her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



gman said:


> She is getting to be more herself every day. She now has brought in 9 tennis balls into the house. To think just one week ago today we almost lost her.


I am so happy for you both!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is always a good sign when they want to play! Go Bella!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank god for the healing powers of tennis balls!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Stopping by to say Good Morning to you and Bella!!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, so far so good, Bella is starting to eat a little dog food also, but still wants as much human food as possible. She still gets up twice a night to go potty, hopefully we will be able to taper down her prednisone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Glad to hear that she is eating. I know it's hard taking her out during the night, but she needs the Prednisone to help her get well. Give her some big hugs and kisses!! Is she still loving her tennis balls?


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

She is going to start getting 5 mg of prednisone per day. She eats and drinks everything in sight. One odd thing though, she no longer plays with Bailey who used to be her best friend. All she wants to play with are her tennis balls. The vet said it could take 2 weeks for the effects of the 10 mg prednisone to subside.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So happy to read of these improvements - your diligence paid off big time here! Bella is a lucky girl! She'll get back to her old self in time. Keep doing what you are doing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gman*

GMAN

So glad Bella is eating and drinking. I have a feeling that as she adjusts to the meds, perhaps her playing with Bailey will resume.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

How is sweet Bella? Thinking of you both!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Am only seeing this thread now. Your poor Bella, I'm so glad she is getting better, you have been through so much with her to date. Praying she makes a full recovery. 
Perhaps she is just feeling too sensitive for playing with friends yet, I'm sure that will come back in time. I must ask though, a chihuahua-golden mix? I am picturing a teeny tiny fully grown golden, lol.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Have been away for a week or so, and am just catching up on Bella's diagnosis. So happy to see she has been correctly diagnosed and making a complete recovery!! Best news I have heard in a long time. Continued success with your sweet Bella!!
Buddy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Catching up at last. I am glad that you have a diagnosis for Bella and treatment has begun.



goldy1 said:


> AAA has a medication discount program that you can use for pet medicine at any pharmacy. Big discounts! I have used it for 9 years at RiteAid for Chance's medications. Let me know if you need more info and I will post it.


Thanks so much for sharing this information. You just saved me hundreds of dollars on Joker's seizure meds. I hope you don't mind if I share this information in several places.

Blessings,
Lucy


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bella goes for her bloodwork and injection today. Praying that everything goes okay for my little sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



gman said:


> Bella goes for her bloodwork and injection today. Praying that everything goes okay for my little sweetheart.


PLEASE let us know how it goes. Praying for her!


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

Bloodwork fine. She took the injection like a good little trooper. It was a long needle IM injection.


----------



## Pete&Arrow (Sep 7, 2015)

I will pray for you guys I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*AAA has a medication discount program that you can use for pet medicine at any pharmacy. Big discounts! I have used it for 9 years at RiteAid for Chance's medications. Let me know if you need more info and I will post it.*



GoldensGirl said:


> Catching up at last. I am glad that you have a diagnosis for Bella and treatment has begun.
> Thanks so much for sharing this information. You just saved me hundreds of dollars on Joker's seizure meds. I hope you don't mind if I share this information in several places.
> Blessings,
> Lucy


I am so glad you will spread the word about AAA's discount medication program. The savings in one month of Chance's meds pays for my AAA membership for the entire year. 
Example:
Enalapril Maleate 10 mg tab Qty: 180
Retail cost: $269.99
Pay (With AAA Discount) $72.21

Below is the AAA Frequently Asked Questions link (see first 3 Q &A)*
AAA Prescription Savings FAQs*

I am SO GLAD you are saving on Joker's seizure meds. AAA doesn't advertise/promote this discount very widely. But it is a real savings for members.
I have spread the word at my vets and agility group by picking up extra brochures at AAA and giving them to my groups. I am so glad you will spread the word so more people can take advantage of the program and save serious $$$.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bella sounds like an angel. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



gman said:


> Bloodwork fine. She took the injection like a good little trooper. It was a long needle IM injection.


Praying for all things good for sweet Bella and you!


----------

